# Replacing R10 Drive using Instant Cake



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

What is the largest drive I can put into a R10 using Instant Cake? I would like to use a 400gb Seagate if possible.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

You should have no problems installing a 400GB drive in your R10 DVR using InstantCake.


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

My R10 came with 2 160gb drives and I want to replace these failing drives with one 400gb drive. Do I need any software other then Cake?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If you are willing to do the command line commands, the plain PTV upgrade LBA48 CD will work. You cannot retain recordings though. See other 2>1 theads for why (it has to to with the partition tabel entries being occupied).


----------



## lorick (Jul 30, 2001)

The command line thing makes me nervous... I am not concerned about retaining any of my old recordings so that will not be a problem.


----------



## niggszo (May 27, 2006)

hi, 

I just baked a Phillips 112 using a instant cake download on a40gb .but when I plug in my tivo 

all it says is powering up and nothing happens.i have istalled the drive on master but I cant even use my remote ,nothing happens. 

please help help. 

thansk


----------

